# Photos of Loneliness in New York City



## nerwin (Apr 14, 2018)

While I'm not much of a street photographer (not much of that around Vermont lol) I really enjoy looking at street photography and these photos taken in NYC by Luc Kordas are beautiful. Trying to capture the feel of loneliness in such a big city is not an easy task. 

https://petapixel.com/2018/04/13/photos-of-loneliness-in-new-york-city/

What is your favorite photo? I'm sure a lot will like the one with the guy walking through the seagulls but for some reason I really like the one of the person in the fenced in basketball court playing alone in the rain. It just has a lot of emotion in it.


----------



## Jeff15 (Apr 14, 2018)

Some interesting images of the city that never sleeps, hard to think you could be on your own in New York.  My favourite city in the world.


----------



## jcdeboever (Apr 14, 2018)

I like the first one, person on the life guard station.


----------



## zulu42 (Apr 14, 2018)

several great shots. I like the third of the guy in headphones walking through the steam. The lifeguard is trippy and I like that one, too.


----------



## Gary A. (Apr 14, 2018)

#3


----------



## Fujidave (Apr 14, 2018)

All are very good and well taken photos, my favourite is the 5th with the person on their own in the car park.


----------

